# 4D First v1.x



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2012)

Hello folks,

Naguère, il n'y a pas loin de vingt ans, j'avais acquis ce logiciel aux fins d'évaluation, puis, Omnis s'étant révélé mieux convenir à mon propos, je l'avais remisé dans une caisse au garage.

Histoire de faire tourner mes vieux Mac, je viens de le ressortir, mais hélas, si j'ai bien tout (docs, licence, même disquettes), les disquettes sont complètement illisibles, et il n'y aura rien à en tirer sans formatage préalable.

Ma question est donc la suivante : si quelqu'un avait une version 1.x de 4D first, pourrait il me faire des images disques de ses disquettes d'installation (disposant de mon propre code de validation, je n'ai besoin que de leur contenu), car contrairement à pas mal d'autres logiciels, les versions d'évaluation sont figées dans le dur, et il n'est pas possible d'y saisir mon N° de licence, et vu l'âge de ce soft, l'éditeur ne peut rien pour moi (d'ailleurs, ce n'est plus le même qu'à l'époque).


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2012)

Il me semble que j'ai une D7 de 4D, je chouffe&#8230;

Alors j'ai une D7 de 4e dimension de Laurent Ribardière version 4.1.1.
Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu cherches ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Il me semble que j'ai une D7 de 4D, je chouffe&#8230;
> 
> Alors j'ai une D7 de 4e dimension de Laurent Ribardière version 4.1.1.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu cherches ?



Non, mais merci d'avoir cherché.  

Ce que je cherche, c'est une version de 4D "first" (c'est bien de de Laurent Ribardière, mais c'est la version "allégée" de 4D, en version 1, 1.1 ou 1.2). Ça :


----------



## lpl (13 Mars 2012)

T'as regardé sur les CDs de SVM MAC ou d'UNIVERS MAC ?

lpl


----------



## Invité (13 Mars 2012)

Ah, je me suis souvenu où j'avais lu un topic. Tu peux peut être contacter le gars ?
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=345367


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2012)

lpl a dit:


> T'as regardé sur les CDs de SVM MAC ou d'UNIVERS MAC ?
> 
> lpl



Ben oui, mais je ne parviens pas à retrouver celui ou était offerte une version complète, je n'ai trouvé que des versions d'évaluation, et celles là, on ne peut pas les transformer en version complète avec une clé de licence, comme je le disais plus haut.


EDIT : je viens de repasser la "collec" en revue, rien à faire, j'ai retrouvé la version 6.7 de 4D offerte gratuitement sur le CD SVM Mac de décembre 2002, mais c'est une version "carbon", qui tourne sous Mac OS 8.6 à X, donc, beaucoup trop lourde pour les 8 Mo et le 7.5.5 de mon PB 190.

Si quelqu'un se souvenait sur quel CD était offerte la version 1.6 (si mes souvenirs sont bons) de 4D First, ça m'aiderait (j'ai pas mal de CD sans pochettes, dans des "cakes", et les passer tous prendrait trop de temps).



Invité a dit:


> Ah, je me suis souvenu où j'avais lu un topic. Tu peux peut être contacter le gars ?
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=345367



Merci, je vais jeter un &#339;il


----------

